# Kelly Preston verstorben 12.07.2020



## sluderjan (13 Juli 2020)

Im Alter von (nur) 57 Jahren ist am 12.07.2020 Kelly Preston, Ehefrau von John Travolta, nach zwei Jahren Kampf gegen Brustkrebs verstorben. So teilt dies John Travolta auf SocMed mit. 29 Jahre waren beide verheiratet, drei Kinder, von denen eines mit 16 Jahren vorverarb. Eine bildhübsche Frau ist für immer gegangen.


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Juli 2020)

Oh ja, diese Frau hatte mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen. Egal ob als junge Frau in den 80er-Filmen oder wie in den letzten Jahren als reife Frau. Scheiß Krebs!

RIP Kelly


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2020)

Dieser Scheiß Krebs. Vorher nichts gehört das sie krank war.
R.I.P. Kelly.


----------



## Alex1411 (13 Juli 2020)

Sehr traurig. R.I.P. Kelly


----------



## Chamser81 (14 Juli 2020)

frank63 schrieb:


> Vorher nichts gehört das sie krank war.



Nach Aussage ihres Mannes wollte sie damit ganz bewusst nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.


----------

